# Dry Aged Sous Vide Steak?



## ritchierich (Feb 14, 2017)

Has any one sous vide a dry aged steak? I did a 28 day dry aged New York strip roast couple months ago using UMAI bags and it turned out great. I just grilled them quick at high heat. But now having a anova now I am thinking about getting another one aging!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2017)

ritchierich said:


> Has any one sous vide a dry aged steak? I did a 28 day dry aged New York strip roast couple months ago using UMAI bags and it turned out great. I just grilled them quick at high heat. But now having a anova now I am thinking about getting another one aging!


Oh yes, my example can be found here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ustrations-comments-from-multiple-smf-members

I have another in my home made souse vide as we speak for Valentines day. 45 day dry aged,two inches thick,133 degrees for 3 hours.

T


----------



## ritchierich (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow!! Thank you MR T!! Thats exactly the info I am wanting! Great job! I will be getting another one started ASAP. Thanks again! Now going back to finish reading your post.


----------

